# Can't reach kitchen cabinets



## josiesmom (Sep 1, 2014)

We're in the market for a new or gently used trailer to leave on our property in Canada.  It seems that the cabinetry in the newer trailers was designed for giants!  How big a job is it to lower cabinets to make them useable?  One salesmen told us that the trailers with slides have higher ceilings and therefore higher cabinets.  Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 1, 2014)

We have had the same issue in all our rigs. My wife is 5'2" and has difficulty reaching most of the higher cabinets. FWIW, she resolved the issue by purchasing a small foot stool to keep in the kitchen. Seems like most coaches have cabinets that are difficult for many to reach. Ours is a 2001 so the cabinets have been mounted high for a long time. Often there are windows in the areas making lowering them a trade off.


----------



## LEN (Sep 2, 2014)

The moving of cabinets would not work well as the back and the top is part of the trailer and if lights on the bottom of the cabinets you will have wiring to deal with also.. Small stool like above is most likely the best choice.

LEN


----------



## bradybunch84 (Oct 5, 2014)

Both my wife and I are short.  I'm 5' 6" and there are some cabinets in our 5th wheel that I can't reach so we keep a small folding step stool handy.  Not much of a problem.


----------

